# Knitting falling leaves



## Olga-Marie

Have you seen these beautiful falling leaves ? . There is tutorial here :
http://make-handmade.com/2013/09/17/knitting-fall-leaves-fashion/


----------



## caat

Just beautiful. What will it be when it's done?


----------



## Justme

I would like a pattern for this so that I could make a shawl. However I did not see one.


----------



## sutclifd

Gorgeous!


----------



## Pattymae

Is there a pattern for the leaves. Would make a beautiful scarf.

Thank you,
Patrice


----------



## mathwizard

Very nice ! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## misslucille40

That is going to be awesome when finished!


----------



## Nana5

beautiful colors you have chosen! Post a pic when done!


----------



## Nana5

Nana5 said:


> beautiful colors you have chosen! Post a pic when done!


oh, just went to the link you gave, saw the pic was from that link. Should have posted "after" seeing the link.....are you going to make something like that?


----------



## blessedinMO

TY for sharing. I'm so frustrated, I can not download the tutorial, and not smart enough to read it from the pics. SOOO beautiful. What an afghan that would be.


----------



## maryrose

that looks pretty! looks hard to knit.


----------



## CindysKnitN

Seems like I'd seen these leaves used in a scarf or shawl and I thought I had saved the link but can't find it. I'll keep searching.


----------



## cathie02664

How pretty, i wish the instructions were written out


----------



## Olga-Marie

Unfortunately the picture tutorial does not give much information... I tried to find more about it but could not....


----------



## blessedinMO

Olga-Marie said:


> Unfortunately the picture tutorial does not give much information... I tried to find more about it but could not....


Yes, me too. Spent an hour or so. But I think pretty soon we will see something of it on Utube.


----------



## Mireillebc

I'm not an experimented enough knitter to make it just according to the photos.
Wish there was more extensive explanations.


----------



## KateWood

It's pretty


----------



## Novasea

Very pretty...thank you for sharing the tutorial


----------



## Knitophile

Olga-Marie said:


> Have you seen these beautiful falling leaves ? . There is tutorial here :
> http://make-handmade.com/2013/09/17/knitting-fall-leaves-fashion/


Looks like the same as the stitch pattern you can buy here for $4.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-stitch-pattern


----------



## lotsagramgram

Looks like you are correct knitophile. Thanks


Knitophile said:


> Looks like the same as the stitch pattern you can buy here for $4.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-stitch-pattern


----------



## Mireillebc

Knitophile said:


> Looks like the same as the stitch pattern you can buy here for $4.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-stitch-pattern


Hard to tell if the pattern is more explicit than just pictures though, before buying it.


----------



## Hannelore

What pretty Autumn colours. Would love to see what you finish up with.


----------



## Pearlspins

Beautiful


----------



## ernai

To me it looks almost like a version of 'entrelac' (which I can't seem to master yet). 

They say 'a picture says a thousand words' but for the life of me I couldn't work out the "tutorial" from the pictures. Silly me. I need words as well as pictures.


----------



## tatesgirl

I wanted to post comments but it wouldn't let my cursor enter the data section. Too bad. I would like to learn more.


----------



## cabbagehome

A new stitch to try.


----------



## Jo Lee

I found the link but my computer doesn't like that download program. Does anyone know of another place this pattern is available or another way to download this one?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## patocenizo

Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## Mevbb

It's a beauty. May have to purchase the pattern.


----------



## eneurian

if i ever find out how to do this i swear i will post the entire pattern stitch instructions everywhere i can find to put it out for free. i may even pass it out on leaflets in front of crsft stores!!!!!!
why make it sssssooooooooo hard to find a pattern. this has fubarred my whole morning and it's onLy 7:45am. knowledge and information is only valid of shared.
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## greenapples

I found the pattern in Raverly. It is designed by Svetlana Gordon and it is called autumn leaves. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Mireillebc

I'm wondering if the instructions are more detailed than just the pictures?


----------



## Knitophile

ernai said:


> To me it looks almost like a version of 'entrelac' (which I can't seem to master yet).
> 
> They say 'a picture says a thousand words' but for the life of me I couldn't work out the "tutorial" from the pictures. Silly me. I need words as well as pictures.


It's not entrelac. It is done with short rows. It looks like 'swing knitting'. There is a sock pattern for this on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/super-sede-sox---swing-knittingtm-swingy-feet-1
You can read about the German knitter who came up with this technique at: http://www.ravelry.com/designers/heidrun-liegmann
Scroll down at that link and you can see her swing knitting designs on Ravelry. You can read about the history of Swing Knitting here:
http://swing-knitting.com/?page_id=13


----------



## Knitophile

There are some beautiful examples of Swing Knitting here:
http://www.augamo.de/galerie.htm


----------



## jeannietta

Way beyond my skills but very beautiful.


----------



## Mireillebc

It is real art works.


----------



## Mevbb

eneurian said:


> if i ever find out how to do this i swear i will post the entire pattern stitch instructions everywhere i can find to put it out for free. i may even pass it out on leaflets in front of crsft stores!!!!!!
> why make it sssssooooooooo hard to find a pattern. this has fubarred my whole morning and it's onLy 7:45am. knowledge and information is only valid of shared.
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!


It is on ravelry.


----------



## Pumpkin007

Knitophile said:


> It's not entrelac. It is done with short rows. It looks like 'swing knitting'. There is a sock pattern for this on Ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/super-sede-sox---swing-knittingtm-swingy-feet-1
> You can read about the German knitter who came up with this technique at: http://www.ravelry.com/designers/heidrun-liegmann
> Scroll down at that link and you can see her swing knitting designs on Ravelry. You can read about the history of Swing Knitting here:
> http://swing-knitting.com/?page_id=13


Not the same as the Falling Leaves pattern.


----------



## betty boivin

I also have spent some time to find the instructions.... Frustrating to see something so beautiful and not be able to find the instructions!,, hope someone can help out !


----------



## israpixie

This is a nasty. Beware. When you go to the link, it directs you to a seemingly innocuous .zip file, but when you read the second lot of Terms and Conditions, you have to agree to download music at ask.com, which is something that spies on your computer. Don't download it whatever ...


----------



## Mireillebc

israpixie said:


> This is a nasty. Beware. When you go to the link, it directs you to a seemingly innocuous .zip file, but when you read the second lot of Terms and Conditions, you have to agree to download music at ask.com, which is something that spies on your computer. Don't download it whatever ...


Thank you.
But what link do you speak about?


----------



## israpixie

Mireillebc said:


> Thank you.
> But what link do you speak about?


Sorry about that. It's the very first one: http://make-handmade.com/2013/09/17/knitting-fall-leaves-fashion/


----------



## gottastch

The "link" is to download a different program (jzip) not the pattern for the leaves...kind of a sneaky way to get a person to download something that they are not wanting, thinking it is something else. I will be buying the pattern from Ravelry. Be careful!


----------



## tikva

I I've read in Ravelry and they didn't provide explanations for the patterns.If someone knows about it,pls let me know.thanks.


----------



## leslie41447

I would love to know what yarn is being used in this tutorial. its beautiful!


----------



## Pumpkin007

Beware when you buy the pattern on Ravelry - 

This pattern is available for $4.00 USD buy it now
The yarn that has been used is Zitron filigran Lace &#8470; 1 color 77. The PDF-file contains just a stitch pattern, not a description for making full garment. Project of a cardigan Misty Autumn illustrates the result of using the pattern.

I couldn't find "Misty Autumn".


----------



## gottastch

tikva said:


> I I've read in Ravelry and they didn't provide explanations for the patterns.If someone knows about it,pls let me know.thanks.


I'm thinking that the instructions are for how to make the leaves and then you can kind of take it from there, adding on as many (or as few) as you like. From the looks of the leaves and how they are set-up, I've got a shawl pictured in my mind...start with one leaf, then make three for the next set, then make five, etc. until the shawl would be as deep (neck to bottom point) as you want. Then reverse the process, until you are back to one leaf on the other side. Ooooh, maybe an afghan too??? I'm hoping it is that simple...what do you all think?


----------



## Mireillebc

If one does know how to make the first leaf, at least, it is a start. But would need to know how to attach it to the next, etc....


----------



## Katsch

Beautiful, watching this topic to see what all you clever crafters come up with.


----------



## scotjud

I, too, would like to have a written pattern for this. Couldn't find anything on it. The "download" link below the picture tutorial sent me to some sort of program rather than a pattern.


----------



## jonibee

This is beautiful..looks just like falling leaves...


----------



## norma martinez

i make copies and trying to do a shawl, it is beautiful, but more easy if can found the pattern.


----------



## Penshu

What kind of yarn do you think they are using for the Falling Leaves scarf. I really, really want to make it. Don't think I can figure out hoe to do that from the pictures.


----------



## Mireillebc

norma martinez said:


> i make copies and trying to do a shawl, it is beautiful, but more easy if can found the pattern.


You make copies of what, exactly?

And can you show us a picture of your work in progress?


----------



## Izziebear

The ravelry pattern is just for the leaves, then you have to be clever enough to figure out what to do with them. I'm not that clever.


----------



## lotsagramgram

Sorry don't believe your not that clever. Especially if you made the bear in your avatar!


Izziebear said:


> The ravelry pattern is just for the leaves, then you have to be clever enough to figure out what to do with them. I'm not that clever.


----------



## Knitophile

gottastch said:


> I'm thinking that the instructions are for how to make the leaves and then you can kind of take it from there, adding on as many (or as few) as you like. From the looks of the leaves and how they are set-up, I've got a shawl pictured in my mind...start with one leaf, then make three for the next set, then make five, etc. until the shawl would be as deep (neck to bottom point) as you want. Then reverse the process, until you are back to one leaf on the other side. Ooooh, maybe an afghan too??? I'm hoping it is that simple...what do you all think?


You've got it!


----------



## mysterywriter

Did some looking and this is a form of "swing" knitting. most using short rows. Seems one of the originators is Birgit Fitzke. Can't find any free patterns from her but boy, oh boy, is this technique stunning. Raverly offers some classes.


----------



## moherlyle

Great colors and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Knitophile

mysterywriter said:


> Did some looking and this is a form of "swing" knitting. most using short rows. Seems one of the originators is Birgit Fitzke. Can't find any free patterns from her but boy, oh boy, is this technique stunning. Raverly offers some classes.


See the Swing Knitting links I provided on page 3 of this topic. (Someone subsequently posted that this was completley different so I was glad to see your posting as you had come to the same conclusion as I had, i.e. that it was a form of Swing Knitting.)


----------



## KnittingNut

Knitophile said:


> See the Swing Knitting links I provided on page 3 of this topic. (Someone subsequently posted that this was completley different so I was glad to see your posting as you had come to the same conclusion as I had, i.e. that it was a form of Swing Knitting.)


Thanks for the background information. What a stunning technique, and one I'd love to try.


----------



## violetta40

Olga-Marie said:


> Unfortunately the picture tutorial does not give much information... I tried to find more about it but could not....


Me too. Thats too bad, its really pretty, but no written instructions.


----------



## Bea 465

violetta40 said:


> Me too. Thats too bad, its really pretty, but no written instructions.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-stitch-pattern The pattern can bu purchased on Ravelry.


----------



## dragonflylace

For all those who are interested, I am going to try to begin with a leaf pattern that is meant to use on an edging (sideways...ending up with the length of the leaf on the needles...I believe that stitches are cast on...then you knit across the first leaf...then cast on again, giving you new stitches on each side. I too believe that it is a form of entrelac. I have also sent a Ravelry message to the original designer...let's see where this leads. If I figure it out, I will put it out as a free pattern.

Wish me luck...anyone else, want to join in and help...we can all do this together...


----------



## montgal

Here is a shawl based on Wingspan but with the leaves. 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/LanArta/wingspan-2


----------



## Stephhy

I just purchased this; it does include some basic instructions for joining, as well as photos of a cardigan created using this pattern. I'm sold!


----------



## Brendij

So pretty! If anyone finds the pattern link, please provide it! I too looked for it to no avail. Thanks for sharing such a pretty project!


----------



## Stephhy

Brendij said:


> So pretty! If anyone finds the pattern link, please provide it! I too looked for it to no avail. Thanks for sharing such a pretty project!


This is the link. Exact same pattern, same yarn. $4. Includes photos of cardigan created from this pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-stitch-pattern


----------



## Mireillebc

Please, post photos of your work in progress.


----------



## Ronie

Knitophile said:


> See the Swing Knitting links I provided on page 3 of this topic. (Someone subsequently posted that this was completley different so I was glad to see your posting as you had come to the same conclusion as I had, i.e. that it was a form of Swing Knitting.)


I agree with you also.. it just so happens that with the yarn used for this demo it looks more like leaves, those socks in one of the links you gave are amazing and there are some that resemble the leaves very well..


----------



## standsalonewolf

we kper's want that pattern free


----------



## Ronie

standsalonewolf said:


> we kper's want that pattern free


well from what I am reading this very imaginative and creative person wants $4.00 for a stitch design.. since the pattern is only mentioned in the download.. I am not sure that is even legal.. but if it is out there someone will find it and we can benefit from it..


----------



## dragonflylace

Ronie said:


> well from what I am reading this very imaginative and creative person wants $4.00 for a stitch design.. since the pattern is only mentioned in the download.. I am not sure that is even legal.. but if it is out there someone will find it and we can benefit from it..


If it is just a stitch pattern, then we should be able to find it. I am searching through lots of resources. But I think I can figure it out. I have done this before with just a picture. Just have to figure out the K2tog; SSK; SKP, etc....I know that WE can do this...we can figure this out....we have more "heads" than NASA and they sent a man to the moon without computers....let's all get our brains in gear and figure this out.


----------



## Stephhy

I don't think $4 is all that much.


----------



## London Girl

Thanks Olga Marie and Knitophile, pattern purchased and added to my 'to do'list!!! Happy Autumn!!!


----------



## kiwiannie

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## neneknitter

That is beautiful!!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting

would make a pretty scarf...but then it would have to have an edge of sorts?


----------



## lorrclair

would also love the pattern - looks lovely


----------



## Flynn

I'm with the others and would like some instructions


----------



## jangail719

I'll be watching for the instructions for these fall leaves. I tried to make them today, but without much success.


----------



## Bea 465

I think this designer probably spent a lot of time creating this design and we shouldn't bedrudge her $4.00 price.


----------



## Mireillebc

I would prefer to pay say: $6. And have the pattern in full.


----------



## lotsagramgram

Mireillebc said:


> I would prefer to pay say: $6. And have the pattern in full.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Flynn

I agree I could make it if the entire pattern was included and don't expect it to be free.


----------



## missylam

dragonflylace said:


> For all those who are interested, I am going to try to begin with a leaf pattern that is meant to use on an edging (sideways...ending up with the length of the leaf on the needles...I believe that stitches are cast on...then you knit across the first leaf...then cast on again, giving you new stitches on each side. I too believe that it is a form of entrelac. I have also sent a Ravelry message to the original designer...let's see where this leads. If I figure it out, I will put it out as a free pattern.
> 
> Wish me luck...anyone else, want to join in and help...we can all do this together...


I am wishing you much luck. It is beautiful. Would love to be able to do it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Flynn

Thank you and no hard feelings intended.


----------



## Dori Sage

Cannot download the zip file. Love the pattern.


----------



## Dori Sage

Dori Sage said:


> Cannot download the zip file. Love the pattern.


I guess I should have read all the other posts before adding the above comments. Luckily it did not download because I wouldn't agree to the terms.


----------



## jenven

That's what I thought!


----------



## fatkitty

I have downloaded the pattern and had a quick look through. It gives full row by row instructions of how to make the first leaf and then how to add subsequent ones with some little diagrams as well.It is done using short rows and looks fairly easy to follow but as I won't be able to try it for a while I can't swear to it. There is a picture of a long jacket/cardigan made using this but no pattern for that. I don't often pay for patterns but think this is so pretty it is worth the £2.50 to me as I'm not clever enough to work it out by myself.


----------



## Mireillebc

Fatkitty,
Thank you so much for the summary.
Very helpful.


----------



## dragonflylace

Stephhy said:


> I don't think $4 is all that much.


You are probably right...$4.00 is not a lot!


----------



## MyTrudy

The directions are written out when you purchase it from Ravelry for $4.


----------



## MyTrudy

Yes, good written directions and how to attach them to make a scarf or shawl. All for just $4.


----------



## mysterywriter

OK, let me make sure I understand. The link below will get me the scarf and shawl pattern with directions, right?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-stitch-pattern


----------



## London Girl

mysterywriter said:


> OK, let me make sure I understand. The link below will get me the scarf and shawl pattern with directions, right?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-stitch-pattern


Um, it will give you directions on how to form the leaves but no garment pattern - and it costs $4!!


----------



## tatesgirl

I'd like to know whether the yarn she uses is striped or variegated. Its confusing because the ball shown is a ball of all her colors, yet you can see either the beginnings or the ends of each color she's knitted.

Anyone know? Because if it IS separate colors, its a good way to knit up your stash.


----------



## London Girl

fatkitty said:


> I have downloaded the pattern and had a quick look through. It gives full row by row instructions of how to make the first leaf and then how to add subsequent ones with some little diagrams as well.It is done using short rows and looks fairly easy to follow but as I won't be able to try it for a while I can't swear to it. There is a picture of a long jacket/cardigan made using this but no pattern for that. I don't often pay for patterns but think this is so pretty it is worth the £2.50 to me as I'm not clever enough to work it out by myself.


Same here! I am hoping that once I get the hang of it, I can shape it to what I want. Actually, I will probably be quite happy with a scarf!


----------



## mysterywriter

Checked out the yarn indicated on the ravelry link and its varigated at about 21.00 per skein. It's lace weight.


----------



## RookieRetiree

This pattern looks very similar to the leaves in the Dreambird Shawl - also available as a download on Ravelry for a cost. Many very talented and experienced knitters have been having a hard time with the instructions...you can search Dreambird and see all of their comments. It's a beautiful pattern and I hope to conquer it someday.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> This pattern looks very similar to the leaves in the Dreambird Shawl - also available as a download on Ravelry for a cost. Many very talented and experienced knitters have been having a hard time with the instructions...you can search Dreambird and see all of their comments. It's a beautiful pattern and I hope to conquer it someday.


PurpleFi is knocking the living daylights out of it!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's what I've heard...I can't wait to see it!!



London Girl said:


> PurpleFi is knocking the living daylights out of it!!!!


----------



## Katsch

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what I've heard...I can't wait to see it!!


Me too, can't wait to see it!


----------



## TLL

DFL, I cannot wait to see what you do with these leaves!!! :thumbup:


----------



## barb1957

I'm in this would makd a great car project.


----------



## fatkitty

I would think you could use up bits of stash if you wanted to, there are 27 rows for each leaf so you could do half in one colour and half in another or just mix the colours in. There is also a suggestion to do 2 rows in between each leaf as a contrast colour which reminded me of the dream bird shawl too. I'm thinking I may just have to have a go and see what it comes out like.........


----------



## dragonflylace

fatkitty said:


> I would think you could use up bits of stash if you wanted to, there are 27 rows for each leaf so you could do half in one colour and half in another or just mix the colours in. There is also a suggestion to do 2 rows in between each leaf as a contrast colour which reminded me of the dream bird shawl too. I'm thinking I may just have to have a go and see what it comes out like.........


How many stitches did you cast on?


----------



## Briegeen

Ohhhh beautiful.


----------



## Briegeen

Ohhhh beautiful.


----------



## jangail719

I purchased the pattern and tried it with cotton yarn that I use for dish cloths. Obviously, the yarn used should not be that thick because my leaves turned out very long and thin. I think I'll try it with sock yarn.


----------



## mama879

Oh my what a table runner that would make for Thanksgiving.
I will have think on the purchase.


----------



## neneknitter

I have downloaded the pattern and have the perfect yarn for it, and I am hoping to oick it up this week!! Cant wait to get it and get started on it!!!!


----------



## neneknitter

neneknitter said:


> I have downloaded the pattern and have the perfect yarn for it, and I am hoping to oick it up this week!! Cant wait to get it and get started on it!!!!


That should say I have the perfect yarn picked out for it LOO


----------



## nuclearfinz

blessedinMO said:


> TY for sharing. I'm so frustrated, I can not download the tutorial, and not smart enough to read it from the pics. SOOO beautiful. What an afghan that would be.


me neither


----------



## BrightMoon

Very nice ! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SouthernGirl

Thank you.


----------



## scotjud

MyTrudy said:


> The directions are written out when you purchase it from Ravelry for $4.


I couldn't find it on Ravelry. What is its exact name? Thanks.


----------



## Mireillebc

Here's an idea to add the falling leaves of this very string to a kind of regular stole or shawl. Posting this for picture example: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rustling-leaves-rus---


----------



## RookieRetiree

I found some beautiful heathered yarn at the LYS in the sale bin....one ball of yellow, one of orange and one of a rusty/red....can't wait to get some autumn leaves crocheted and then I'll tackle the knitted ones.


----------



## Mireillebc

I'm anxious to see pics of those who started the leave project.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll join you....just let me know when.



dragonflylace said:


> For all those who are interested, I am going to try to begin with a leaf pattern that is meant to use on an edging (sideways...ending up with the length of the leaf on the needles...I believe that stitches are cast on...then you knit across the first leaf...then cast on again, giving you new stitches on each side. I too believe that it is a form of entrelac. I have also sent a Ravelry message to the original designer...let's see where this leads. If I figure it out, I will put it out as a free pattern.
> 
> Wish me luck...anyone else, want to join in and help...we can all do this together...


----------



## sandra master

please can someone share this pattern for the knitting leaves?


----------



## Pumpkin007

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-stitch-pattern


----------



## BrightMoon

Very nice


----------



## Knitophile

Here is another one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cotton-leaf-rag


----------



## Mireillebc

So, for those who bought the pattern and started to make it, how did you fare? Would love (and I'm sure, most of the other KP members as well) to see your work.


----------



## rose haft

It's pretty now, it'll be stunning when it's finished.


----------



## Mireillebc

Please, post the picture when it's done.


----------



## sramkin

Beautiful use of short rows. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hooper

How beautiful I would love to have the pattern but I'm having trouble finding that pattern could someone help me please and thank you.


----------



## BrightMoon

Thanks


----------



## dragonfly152

Please send this pattern
Why is it so difficult to get this pattern


----------



## Pumpkin007

It's on Ravelry - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-stitch-pattern


----------



## Annekeetje

Thanks


----------



## Pittipat

Boy! This pattern sure has drawn a lot of attention. I love it. I made the Dreambird shawl and this looks very similar.


----------



## ParkerEliz

It is on Ravelry. Lookup designer Svetlana Gordon. She has some very amazing things!!


----------



## jabberjaus

I read that there's a warning about buying this leaf pattern on Ravelry.
Supposedly it's still just the pictorial we've already seen, not a pattern of something made from it.


----------



## jabberjaus

It seems to me that it should be okay to copy a pic of the finished cardigan from the pattern, not the pattern itself...yes?


----------



## Pittipat

I took the plunge and bought the pattern. It is so pretty. Now it's time to shop for yarn! Can't wait to get started.


----------



## CharmeDuffin

This is so pretty is there a pattern,please do let me know.Regards Rose Davis


----------



## CharmeDuffin

As i live in South Africa ,please let me know where you got it from.Regards Rose Davis.


----------



## CharmeDuffin

Thank you .


----------



## Roses and cats

Beautiful


----------



## CharmeDuffin

Thank you all ,i have found some on pintrist.


----------



## Marny CA

I've liked this since first seeing it a while back - but my expertise in knitting does not include a photo tutorial like this one.

I need written - more appealing to me.


----------



## lcunitz

Quite lovely. It will be so fun to wear.


----------



## benita1945

Olga-Marie said:



> Have you seen these beautiful falling leaves ? . There is tutorial here :
> http://make-handmade.com/2013/09/17/knitting-fall-leaves-fashion/[/quote
> 
> I have a vague idea how this is done but I dont think I can really write the whole pattern down. I can look at a picture and see the stitches and know what to do . I will attempt it and when I am done I will put it on line .
> 
> Benita


----------



## benita1945

Hi Everyone ,

I have a vague idea how this is done but I dont think I can really write the whole pattern down. I can look at a picture and see the stitches and know what to do . I will attempt it and when I am done I will put it on line .

Benita


----------



## krestiekrew

eneurian said:


> if i ever find out how to do this i swear i will post the entire pattern stitch instructions everywhere i can find to put it out for free. i may even pass it out on leaflets in front of crsft stores!!!!!!
> why make it sssssooooooooo hard to find a pattern. this has fubarred my whole morning and it's onLy 7:45am. knowledge and information is only valid of shared.
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!


Ok, here ya go, it was posted earlier in the thread,
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-stitch-pattern


----------



## ParkerEliz

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feuilles-dautomne-stitch-pattern

Here you go. There is an English version too.


----------



## clo3455

bonjour, je suis nouvelle sur ce site est il possible de me dire ou je peux trouver cette laine du
modele "tasashu" d'avance merci à vous


----------



## patocenizo

I have the same question. They are lovely.


caat said:


> Just beautiful. What will it be when it's done?


----------



## survivor

can you please send me the pattern


----------



## patocenizo

So, it's been well over a year. Has anyone made something with this pattern? I'd buy it if I saw what others have made with these lovely leaves and if anyone has used other weight yarns such as fingering. Thanks!


----------



## pin_happy

Just wondering whether this free pattern will be ok
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pincha-shawl


----------



## knit4ES

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-40 paid pattern
There are some projects made with this


----------



## T.Raj

Could someone please translate from Russian? A friend forwarded me what I believe is the pattern but not in English and Google translate does not do the job  Note: No other information/link was included with it.

МК по вязаному пэчворку. Подойдет и секционно окрашенная пряжа, и цветные остатки. Будем вязать полотно из элементов в форме листиков. Вязка чулочная.

Набираем на спицы 40 петель.
1р: кром, 34 лицевыми, поворачиваем вязание (тут и далее вязание поворачиваем, обернув рабочей нитью следующую, непровязанную петлю. Здесь это 36-я). Т.е., после поворота, на правой спице у нас получилось 4 непровязанные петли + 1 непровязанная, обернутая рабочей нитью), а на левой 35.
2р : 15 лиц, поворот.
3р : 13 лиц, поворот.
4р : 15 лиц, поворот.
5р : 13 лиц, поворот
6р : 15 лиц, поворот.
7р : 13 лиц, поворот.
8р : 16 лиц, поворот.
9р : 13 лиц, поворот.
10р: 16 лиц, поворот.
11р: 13 лиц, поворот.
12р: 16 лиц, поворот.
13р: 13 лиц, поворот.
14р: 16 лиц, поворот.
15р: 17 лиц, поворот.
16р: 13 лиц, поворот.
17р: 16 лиц, поворот.
18р: 13 лиц, поворот.
19р: 16 лиц, поворот.
20р: 13 лиц, поворот.
21р: 16 лиц, поворот.
22р: 13 лиц, поворот.
23р: 15 лиц, поворот.
24р: 13 лиц, поворот.
25р: 32 лиц, поворот.
26р: 38 изн. ( на спице 1 непровязанная петля, одна непровязанная обернутая, 38 изн. - всего 40).

Google translation:

MK knitting patchwork. Fit and sectional yarn dyed and colored residues. We knit fabric elements in the form of leaves. Tying stocking.
We collect the spokes 40 loops.
1p: chrome, 34 facial, turn knitting (knitting here and further turn by wrapping the working yarn following, neprovyazannuyu loop where it is 36th.). Ie, after turning on the right spoke we've got 4 + 1 loop neprovyazannye neprovyazannaya wrapped working thread), and on the left 35.
2p: 15 persons turn.
3p: 13 persons turn.
4p: 15 persons turn.
5p: 13 persons turn
6p 15 persons turn.
7p: 13 persons turn.
8p: 16 persons turn.
9p: 13 persons turn.
10p: 16 persons turn.
11r: 13 persons turn.
12p: 16 persons turn.
13P: 13 persons turn.
14P: 16 persons turn.
15P: 17 persons turn.
16p: 13 persons turn.
17p: 16 persons turn.
18 p: 13 persons turn.
19P: 16 persons turn.
20p: 13 persons turn.
21P: 16 persons turn.
22p: 13 persons turn.
23P: 15 persons turn.
24p: 13 persons turn.
25p: 32 persons turn.
26P: 38 PHI. (On needle 1 neprovyazannaya loop, one neprovyazannaya wrapped, 38 PHI -. A total of 40).

I hope it is the pattern.

Thanks and have a terrific day every one.

Cheers!


----------



## ParkerEliz

This one is in Ravelry. I'm trying to remember her name....


----------



## ParkerEliz

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&page=1&sort=best&query=Svetlana%20Gordon

Svetlana Gordon has some amazing knitting techniques and gorgeous finished knits!


----------



## Nanamel14

Very beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14

Very beautiful


----------



## desireeross

Thank you so much , love it


----------



## mombr4

that is really beautiful


----------



## Pauline T

Would like written instructions for this pattern. What is dd , double decrease ?


----------



## Pauline T

Would like written instructions for this pattern. What is dd , double decrease ?


----------



## Nanamel14

Very beautiful


----------



## benita1945

I found the tutorial on youtube nut unfortunately it is in the Indian language . Needs to be translated. But you can follow her as she has the ROWS written on the top for you to follow.

Here is the site on youtube 



 I am going to attempt it .
Benita Perth W Aust.


----------



## LadyBecket

I must be blind because I didn't see any written instructions. Just a lovely pattern if I knew how to do it.
I followed the video and wrote down all that was written and then added the wraps as she did them. It looks like she does one wrap before she turns and then another wrap after she turns. The video is very nice by the end I was confused because it looked like she cast on 23 stitches and then I lost her due to the language difference.


----------



## njbetsy

mathwizard said:


> Very nice ! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## EmilyJ82

[No message]


----------



## imashelefrat

Thank you, so pretty.


----------



## mombr4

looks really beautiful


----------

